# Project Serenity!



## serenitysman (Sep 26, 2009)

I am trying to accomplish in what Best Buy here in Montana will not do! I am trying to get my Presario CQ-60 in perfect running order. If anyone has any advice or suggestions please feel free to comment, it will be greatly appreciated! I will also add my system specs for assistance, they will be in as an attachment!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2009)

Please put your computer spec in the System Specs section of your control panel. Thanks. 

And whats the problem with your computer?


----------



## serenitysman (Sep 27, 2009)

First it loves to take over 2-3 minutes to load quite regularly. Secondly I am more than anything wanting to speed it up as much as possible without cooking it. LMAO!


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 27, 2009)

Run Malwarebytes and CCleaner to remove junk and make sure it's not spyware/junkfiles slowing you down.


----------



## d3fct (Sep 27, 2009)

i agree check for spyware and/or viruses first, then make sure to defrag with a 3rd party utility the windows defrag sux. then i would suggest running microsoft bootvis, i see you have sp2 so that should help. for future ref. dont get sp3 if you have a long windows start time. i can get like 2-2&1/2 passes of the windows loading bar in sp2, but wheni went sp3 it jumped to about 8 passes before windows loads. I almost forgot the most important part check what you have running on startup, alot of programs like to autostart themselves with windows, and most arent needed at startup, just hog resources.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 28, 2009)

Why is this here? Where are the damn picts

(I LOVED Serenity)


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 28, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Why is this here? Where are the damn picts
> 
> (I LOVED Serenity)



Firefly > Serenity!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 28, 2009)

If you can grab Hijackthis 2.0 and post the findings.  We should be able to help you out further.


----------



## serenitysman (Oct 2, 2009)

Here ya go, the logfile from HijackThis, hope it helps! Thank you all for your assistance! Its greatly appreciated!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:27:17 PM, on 10/1/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18813)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\16.7.2.11\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe
C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Auslogics\Auslogics BoostSpeed\BoostSpeed.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msntask.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9f.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\16.7.2.11\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msneshellx.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePSTShortCut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\DVD Suite\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\DVD Suite" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\PowerStarter"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateP2GoShortCut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Power2Go\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Power2Go" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\Power2Go\6.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePDIRShortCut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDirector" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\PowerDirector\7.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Auslogics BoostSpeed] C:\Program Files\Auslogics\Auslogics BoostSpeed\boostspeed.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SpeedFan.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1851174C-97BD-4217-A0CC-E908F60D5B7A} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - http://h50203.www5.hp.com/HPISWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\16.7.2.11\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Recovery Service for Windows - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SMINST\BLService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 8547 bytes


----------



## serenitysman (Oct 3, 2009)

*Results from Hijack*

I ran HijackThis and here are the results as indicated from the logfile.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:27:17 PM, on 10/1/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18813)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\16.7.2.11\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe
C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Auslogics\Auslogics BoostSpeed\BoostSpeed.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msntask.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9f.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\16.7.2.11\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1125.0\msneshellx.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePSTShortCut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\DVD Suite\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\DVD Suite" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\PowerStarter"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateP2GoShortCut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Power2Go\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Power2Go" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\Power2Go\6.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePDIRShortCut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDirector" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\PowerDirector\7.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Auslogics BoostSpeed] C:\Program Files\Auslogics\Auslogics BoostSpeed\boostspeed.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Program Files\Xfire\Xfire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SpeedFan.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1851174C-97BD-4217-A0CC-E908F60D5B7A} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - http://h50203.www5.hp.com/HPISWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Engine\16.7.2.11\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\16.0.0.125\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Recovery Service for Windows - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SMINST\BLService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 8547 bytes


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 3, 2009)

Everything looks legit.  Disable and remove any and all software for HP.  It does not need to be running on start or ever.  It is mostly crap anyway.  The only exception is if HP software is attached directly to your Virus Scanner.

Turn on CCleaner, go to Tools, then Startup.  Disable anything you do not need to run on start, XFire, BoostSpeed, and if you do not use the MSN toolbar, disable it too.

That should improve your start-up.


----------



## serenitysman (Oct 5, 2009)

I did exactly like you said, it has gotten a bit quicker but still takes about 8-9 runs through the status bar on loading. Not sure if I am gonna get much faster than that!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 5, 2009)

Well you can also run Ccleaner and clear out stuff.  Check off on clearing the Pre-fetch.  Also run a system defrag. if you have not already.  Those should improve it a little more, but you are probably right about it being about the best your system can do.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 6, 2009)

8-9 runs through the status bar on loading
Not sure why that matters to you,, but hows it run when it's up.
Sometimes an OS take a while to load because it's looking for something, may it be a driver or network issue.


----------



## serenitysman (Oct 13, 2009)

It dont really matter to me, lol. I just want my computer to speed up a bit lol. There are a lot of times especially with using the web that it can take a while. I use 8mbs cable internet so i know thats not the problem and my drivers are all up to date.  I am presently using the newest version of firefox and its worked ok so far, ie8 just sux badly and keeps crashing. If you know of any better browser software, i would definetly love to know. I thank you for all the help!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 13, 2009)

Opera 10


----------



## serenitysman (Oct 15, 2009)

Downloaded Opera 10Beta and must say that so far I love it!  Noticed that if you have opera turbo enabled that it has poor graphics on pages and you have to manually approve the pics to displayed. Other than that its perfect. Just a lil confusing, never have seen or played with it before.


----------

